# National Fishing Week (licence free week)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

July 7-15/2012. 

IIRC there are 2 times in the year they have this. In the dead of winter and obviously in the summer. Lets hear your adventures and stories. 

Can.T is having rod sales right now. IIRC last year the Zebco telescopic rod/reel/tackle kit was $9.99 on sale but now it is $14.xxish. Handy for those that want to hide a stealth rod in the bag so the gf/bf/wife/hubs/folks/work, etc can't tell you're carrying a rod.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to Center Island on sunday. Caught nothing but a few shades of sunburn and some mossie bites.

Did see one fish clearly swimming the bridge area by the area where you get off the ferry to the Center Island point but wasn't even interested in taking a bite. 

I did however meet a nice gentleman from Romania who used to fish pike, catfish, and I think he said trout as well back in his home country as he watched me on casting away. We talked and he helped me out with a multi hook and sinker rig setup for hooking worms on and fishing it like ice fishing jigging it up and down style. I was using Gulp brand 2.5" artifical earthworms from Can.T which was advertised as having a natural scent (ammonia smelling) for the fish. I picked the 2.5" thinking it would be the smaller size for sunfish. I only got one distinct nibble from my orange wiggle grub long tail while reeling in from the weed area but the fish never did hook on.

Going to soak the backyard for some nightcrawlers and try again this week.

Hey anyone know how to rig up multiple hooks on an artifical worm or soft lure like I mentioned? I've got my hooks near the top of the lure but I am suspecting the times I've got bites from the fish was near the bottom of the lure. I'm thinking 2-3 hooks would up my hooking on a fish chance. 

Diagrams or videos would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey any fishing guys and gals out there that can help me out with a snagfree (reeling in the weeds during hotter part of the day) setups on the bait rigging? I'm not sure what to do and my thinking is smaller bait the better for the small sunfish. 

I'm only going after sunfish right now till get good at it then move up to other larger fish or setups. As always pics help a lot for me.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never actually used a multi-hook rig so I can't help you there. 

But I've found that every time I've fished for sunfish (and if it is sunny and hot) try and either find some shade over the water or cast just in front of the weeds. Let your lure sink for a few seconds and reel it back. They should be quite aggressive, but if the aren't hitting the lure change colours. If that still doesn't trigger a response then I'd say the time of day is what is making them sluggish.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Try one small hook with a real worm


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Handy for those that want to hide a stealth rod in the bag so the gf/bf/wife/hubs/folks/work, etc can't tell you're carrying a rod.


Canadian style concealed carry.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Canadian style concealed carry.


Like totally.  LOL. For that Jame Bond effect go with a pen fishing rod taped to the leg. I would so buy brownies for whoever did that all on body fishing kit concealment if they showed me thier setup.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Like totally.  LOL. For that Jame Bond effect go with a pen fishing rod taped to the leg. I would so buy brownies for whoever did that all on body fishing kit concealment if they showed me thier setup.


you will have better luck at the mouth of humber river or east of the east docks. harbour centre is not good for fishing unless u are in a boat. Try the quieter places on the island as well right where the canals meet the open water along the deeper weed lines.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, just watch out for those grouchy islanders (bad experience fishhing, don't ask!)

And ya, if you're going for panfish, your best bet is a real worm, or those coloured powerbait ones (the deep red ones work best for me). Large bass also love real worms, so don't be surprised if you end up catching some.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kooka said:


> LOL, just watch out for those grouchy islanders (bad experience fishhing, don't ask!)
> 
> And ya, if you're going for panfish, your best bet is a real worm, or those coloured powerbait ones (the deep red ones work best for me). Large bass also love real worms, so don't be surprised if you end up catching some.


Yah I know what you mean. I read something about some lady in the humber river somewhere on an online forum that she was yelling at someone 'no fishing' there when others have fished there and there are (IIRC) no signs that said otherwise.

I've also heard of some hardcore PETA types going so far as throwing pebbles into the water where the people are fishing to scatter the fish.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

It's only going to get worst unless more people practice catch and release. I mean I've seen people taking home 3lb+ bass to eat. It takes years for a fish to grow to that size and they are readily available in supermarkets nowadays. 10 years ago its pretty easy to catch large pan fish within an hour drive of TO, not now. I've seen people take home 40"+ musky too, pretty brutal if you ask me.

For Panfish, powerbait micro works great. Try the bright colours.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Caught a mew mew~~ MEOW!*

As the title will hint....

I caught a catfish at the Markville pond. I used I think red wiggler worms. They are about 1/4 -1/3 the size of the night crawlers in diameter. I was pissed off when I took my camera out to snap a pic I found out it had no memory card.  The memory card as in the car and no way would the catfish survive if I walked to the car to take the pic. At least I got a witness.  This lady and her dog was walking by and asked if I caught anything. I showed her the catfish thinking it may not be a catfish and asked her if she thinks it was a catfish and she agreed it was.

I did get some nibbles from the other lines I casted but the fish stole the bait. 

Lucky friday the 13th as always for me. Also found deck of playing cards as well in the parking lot. I stayed till about 22:00 and kept seeing and hearing some fish gulping air or water or food off the surface of the water.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

CrankbaitJon said:


> It's only going to get worst unless more people practice catch and release. I mean I've seen people taking home 3lb+ bass to eat. It takes years for a fish to grow to that size and they are readily available in supermarkets nowadays. 10 years ago its pretty easy to catch large pan fish within an hour drive of TO, not now. I've seen people take home 40"+ musky too, pretty brutal if you ask me.
> 
> For Panfish, powerbait micro works great. Try the bright colours.


There's nothing wrong in taking home a 3 lb bass, as a matter of fact I do it all the time. Bass are a prolific species, and they usually do well under moderate fishing pressure. However, I do agree with you that whoever takes home a 40" muskie is a moron. Catch and release for these guys will be mandatory soon IMO. And if anyone ever threw rocks at my fishing spot I'd call the cops.

If you want some good eating fish, go for sunfish, perch and catfish. I usually catch and release larger pike and bass because the older ones taste terrible.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kooka said:


> There's nothing wrong in taking home a 3 lb bass, as a matter of fact I do it all the time. Bass are a prolific species, and they usually do well under moderate fishing pressure. However, I do agree with you that whoever takes home a 40" muskie is a moron. Catch and release for these guys will be mandatory soon IMO. And if anyone ever threw rocks at my fishing spot I'd call the cops.
> 
> If you want some good eating fish, go for sunfish, perch and catfish. I usually catch and release larger pike and bass because the older ones taste terrible.


What size catfish would be considered good for eating? The cat I caught yesterday was ~6" which I thought was still a baby seeing as I've heard of something like 10-30lb cats with people doing (IMHO) crazy noodling to get it. I'm not sticking my fingers into a dark hole under water to wiggle it around. It goes against some basic safety sense.  ; But hey it works as I've seen it happen many a times on TV with the guys out in NOLA.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well just got back from another fishing trip. Wooooooot! This time I got photos of my score.

After a while fumbling with the hooks all tangled up and losing a tossed line due to an unsecured gatorade bottle I managed to hook 2 fish while the 2 seniors beside me didn't catch anything.

It was like a 1-2 combo. Right after a (I think adolesant size ~4") I think blue gill got hooked on the gatorade bottle hand setup a minute later I catch a catfish with an artificial lure. Looking at the catfish I swear it was the same one I caught yesterday in the same spot.

Makes me wonder if catfish return to the same place if they made a home somewhere? Or do they only swim a certian distance due to terrority issues with other fish?

The seniors asked me what I was using and I showed them it was just worms and the orange long tail grub I found last year at Center Island. Gave them a worm when they asked and they tried fishing again and again a few bites but didn't snag a fish to reel in.

I'm totally digging the multi hook setup on a single line as it ups your hit rate to snag a fish.

http://sinkers.watergrem.com/diagrams/snaploc/panfish.html

This is the setup I have right now with a bobber.

Hope that helps others. My next setup I am thinking of having 3-4 hooks to lure in a school for a feeding frenzy,

http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/fishingrigs/ledgerrigs.html


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Fishing, rain, lightening! | Lightening advice?*

Hey how was everyones fishing week last week?

I got a chance to go to Milne Dam last Sunday but caught nothing. Found a mini bobber tho to add to my kit.  Nice place for fishing and picnicing but the rules kind of suck at that park. No shade tarps, tents, canopies, etc over 10' x 10' and if you want to use a hammock it has to be free standing. Nothing can attach to trees even if you're using a specialized tree saving attachment. 

Don't know if it's an asian thing as all the fishing people there I saw and spoke to were asian but it seemed like when you're asking for help with fishing and such no one wants to help you even with casting tips. Totally different vibe then the friendly people I met downtown at Center Island. I asked some guy how he was casting his lure far and how to cast and he was like ' you just cast that's all'  and the when I asked about what's in the water it's like 'some fish' and like when asking what they caught or what they're using they're like 'bait' and 'no fish biting here' with a 'I own the place get out' attitude. 

Anyways, 2 young guys seemed to be cooler then the old guy with his family there (old guy looked like 'Hawk Eye' from M*A*S*H but asian ) when takling about fishing. One guy managed to reel in a turtle (red ear slider I think about palm sized....got that on video) and laster then I baited the water to lure some fish to the shore that same turtle popped up circling my bobber.  Well it didn't seem both of those guys caught anything and they packed about 30mins before the rain came down heavy with lightening. I should have left when they did but just as they were leaving some fish that looked like 1 footers were flashing/splashing the surface (propably eating fly or surface floating bugs) so I stayed a bit (bad choice) and tried casting a little bitmore before leaving.

Ack the rain started to sprinkle as I was packing up then it suddenly downpoured heavy with lots of lightening in the area. Ended up in a scary and dangerous situation. The forecast said it was going to be a slow moving rain system ~14:00. I should have left early. I ended up under some trees by the waterline hoping for a break in the thunder-showers. Not wanting to end up staying for 4-6 hours till the rain stopped I made my way up the steep muddy and gushing water heading downhill. If you've been to this area before you know there are some wide open fields and remembering some of the lightening safety tips you don't want to be standing in the middle of a field as you would likely get hit being the highest point. Did not help that I had my bike with me being metal it made me worry about getting hit by lighting.

Not sure if I did the right thing but I traced the treeline crouch-running low to the ground to another open field opening. That field was a small gap to another treeline so looking at the sky it seemed like it was not striking my area I crouch-ran the short ~20 meter gaps to another treeline till I made it to the trees by the parking lot where everyone else was huddling under the trees to stay dry and in thier shade tents. They gave me a look like I was doing military evasions while tracing the treeline till I told them I wanted to stay low when crossing the smallest open field gaps to avoid getting hit by lighting.

I should have brought a tarp with me thinking back in hindsight be it staying after the other 2 guys left or just to be on the safe side if it rained out I could cover up and wait it out staying dry. I ended up buying 2 tarps 6'x8' and 8'x10' at Wallys after thinking I might want to go back to the Markville Pond for some more fishing before the week ended.

So I ask, was that the right thing to do to do the crouch-running back to the parking lot? Also what sized tarp would cover a person and a standard sized 26" wheel bike?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey seeing how Milne Dam has a charcoal only cooking policy would this awesome box work for a personal portable grill?

http://wildernessinnovation.com/survival-supplies/survival-items/firebox-folding-stove/

Love how it can use multi-fuel and also work as a windscreen for the Trangia alchohal stove. If I can't use wood but show up with charcoal seems like way to still cook and stay in the rules.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*National Fishing Week July 6 - July 14 ,2013 LICENCE FREE*

Hey guys. It's back again the summer edition of the national fishing week licence free.

http://www.catchfishing.com/th_event/national-fishing-week-july-6-july-13-2013/

I stocked up on worms and hoping I can get some time to cast as I spent a few hours over a few days and plucked like 100 night crawlers (~5lbs) out of the ground.

Anyone going fishing this week? I checked the events calender and I don't see any GTA events on thier http://www.catchfishing.com/events/category/ontario/ calender unless it is listed somewhere else. I recall in the past there were some events at Too Good Pond, High Park Genedier Pond, and Center Island. I do not see them on the events list.

Does anyone know if events are held at those 3 locations this year and what date and time are the events being held at (links please!!)? Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*List of 2013 GTA & Surrounding events*

Ok...did some googling and checking around. I should have gone to this site first. The other one showed no eventsi n the GTA. Grrr.. 

http://www.ontariofamilyfishing.com/events/

Looks like the Too Good Pond and Genedier Pond was today. Too late now to check those events out. Center Island has something going tomorrow and IIRC fish bite when low pressure comes in and it is raining.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

hey, seems like you are a big fishing enthusiast, thanks for providing all this info! 

regarding your rig don't forget 4 hooks per line is maximum as per regs, you are allowed one line in the water at a time (there are exceptions, check regs)

but if u are giong for panfish etc. all u really need is live worm on a hook n bobber. Having 3-4 hooks don't really up your chances by, say 3x or 4x. Only end up to re-bait more times. Depth of bobber is key, fish like to hide in structure (weed/rocks) so u need to locate their hiding spots, and adjust the depth so the bait lands right in their face. Classic example would be rock pile or weed bunch where they would be swimming in and around. You need to cast it to the nearest opening, so you don't get snagged but is also within striking range of the fish. You are trying to present the bait to where you think the fish are by constantly adjusting the position and depth. 

No need to wait for events, I'm sure center island is full of fish, as is grenedier, other productive shore spots would be the lift locks in Peterborough and Hastings, out of GTA. 

take advantage of the license free week and wet a line!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad to see some people taking advantage of this week. Ive been fishing just about every weekend since walleye opener in the spring, and I've gotta say, this years been fantastic. I fish in the Kawartha Lakes area (stony lake) mostly and have been catching a lot so far. From panfish, to musky and everything in between. For me this has been the most productive walleye fishing I've had in years, and the bass have been great too, caught a nice 24 1/2" - 6.5lbs largemouth the past Saturday. The only fish I keep to eat are panfish (sunfish, perch and crappie) as they taste the best and are extremely plentiful. If you find a school you can haul in a couple dozen of these guys in half an hour...less time than it takes filleting them all. Favourite bait for panfish are small 1 1/2" tube worms tipped with a red or pink plastic trout worm. You can catch over 20fish without having to re-bait. Also tiny spinners (mepps) tipped with a chunk of live worm work great if you want to cover lots of water. Also if you want to try fishingin a bit deeper water and your bobber won't let you go that deep try a Lindy rig. They are basically a sinker a couple feet before the hook and a float maybe 10" before the hook, so the sinker sits on the bottom and the float brings your bait a couple feet from the bottom. Just make sure to keep the line taught to feel the fish grab your bait (worm/leech/minnow/hellgrammite).

Good luck!...

Some inspiration...



































Who says two hooks isn't better than one


















Thought some people here would like this too...this guys living under my dock...shell is 20" front to back


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Great bass, I love fishing, last year was my best year for bass. However those pickerel make me jealous, never been good at catching them. Only caught 2 my entire life. I'll find some bass pics from last year if i can


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> Great bass, I love fishing, last year was my best year for bass. However those pickerel make me jealous, never been good at catching them. Only caught 2 my entire life. I'll find some bass pics from last year if i can


Yeah the pickerel can be elusive, but once you know where/when to look for them they can be as much fun as bass. I usually troll for pickerel, using some type of deep diving rapala or walleye diver, or a mepps spinner tipped with worm I find works great. A topo map or depth finder will go a long way. Look for shallows adjacent to deep waters where the pickerel hang out during the day and cruise into the shallow waters looking for prey (perch, small bait fish, even crayfish and large insects) Jigging the slopes with a tube jig also works great once you find where they are chilling. I'll usually troll along the slope at about 8-12' deep until i catch one, then go back and jig the area wherr it was caught. They like to hunt in groups.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't believe this older guys luck today. He caught 3 catfish in 30 mins at sun down (~21:10, BARO 1002.2 hPa at our spot, stable high pressure reading off my Tech4o watch) while I was there. I just got back from a fishing trip by Markville Mall. When I got there this guy was casting and according to him he was only shortly. When I arrived and was chatting with him the guy lands a small catfish.  Found out the guy was taking advantage of the Licence Free fishing week as well.

So I help the guy out as obviously the guy was fumbling with trying get the hook out and while talking with him I find out he tried fishing a year ago at the other side of the pond but caught nothing and this is his first time catching anything. His setup was very basic (rod, cup of worms, mini float, hook). When I looked at the catfish I commented how last year I caught one the same size as what he caught at the same spot and was wondering if it was the same one I caught that he caught. LOL. It was about a 2-3lb'er/~6in long eyeballing it. Anyways, so I get the hook out for him and he bags the fish. I inquire what he is going to do with the fish and he said he will see what his family wants to do with it. He was also wondering if it was illegal to keep it but I was not sure so I told him I wasn't sure. 

Thinking back now I should have replied if it was to eat then AFAIK it is ok. I think why at that moment in time I replied I was not sure was thinking he saw going to keep it alive as a pet as I was not totally clear what the guy was going to do with the fish. I did comment to the guy how I have heard there being some large fish being taken from the pond area but also explained to him in a subtle way how it is important if you take from the waters only the small fish and keep the big fish back to breed so more people can enjoy fishing while trying not to say he was a poacher or anything else. I told him I only catch and release (I only do this till I get better then decide if I want to keep some once I get damn good at catching panfish first).

I start taking my kit out and slowly rig it while I was chatting with the guy. I find out he is using worms as bait. He checks out my tackle and comments if I am a pro fisherman. Haha...far from it I tell him as I was using just a compact cheap rod for ease of mobility and all the tackle was mostly from the 'just add water' fish kit. Just as I was rigging a live worm I just pinched off to the hook the guy lands another cat. Same size as before. Meeooowwwzzaa. 

My kit was a Zebco telecoping rod (love this style), same brand open face reel (spinning reel?) w/8lb test line, and the included tackle kit which I augmented with some old tackle I had like top lures, spinners, minnow spinners, split shot weights, mini to mid size bobbers, and a lot of hooks. I have 3 x 2 piece rods at home ranging from the Shimano with pistol grip/trigger finger ~5.5feet to a Daiwa and a Abu Garcia at like 7-8feet. I just prefer the concealability of the rod so when I want to go fishing no one will know I am going fishing if I taped the rod to the leg or something. 

My setup this time was using a mini round bobber, a small hook (~1cm by 1cm by like 3/4 inch long off memory here), worms, and a small smallest split shot so I can cast further away. 

So I cast away and did not have much luck then remembering something I read about casting by the weeds and logs that is where some of the fish stay sometimes so I tried casting there. Urgghh.... I ended up with a hook stuck on a twig that I could not unhook. At first I thought maybe a crawfish was holed up and clamped it and bunkered in down a crack somewhere (happened to me before by the 'line' bridge by ontario place. Not sure what you call that bridge but it had a lot of cables on it and looked nice. That time my hook got washed into the rocks and I was fighting with a crayfish but thankfully I could move around the rocks to have the angle to pull the hook out only to find a crayfish. Ended up giving it to the teens and suggesting they use it as bait or toss it back in the water.) but being at the waters edge with no stones to set on I could not angle the hook out. I was thinking at the moment I may have to cut the line till the guy asked if I needed some help as he saw me stuggling to get the hook out which I was thankful for him to help me out as if I did cut the line I would have to re-tie a line which I was not good at doing especially at fading light and attacked by literally 20+ mossies. Thankfully I had my mossie jacket on. Poor guy was all lumps in a t-shirt and long pants and was also getting double whammied by fire ants. This place is known for the biting ants. Well he got a 'Y' wood stick and came over. It was slighting out of normal arms reach so as he leaned in I offered to hold his arm so he would not fall into the water and at the same time have more reach to loosen the hook. When he got the hook out he said I caught a wooden fish. We laughed it off as we got back to fishing again. This time I decided to fish a bit more in the open water. I got nibbles as I saw the bobber wiggle but no fish got hooked. 

Light and time was fading. Also the mossie jacket I on was too 'fitted' to be loose enough to keep the mossies off. I felt bites left and right of my arms. Thankfully none in the face tho I somehow got dinged in the back of the ear while we were leaving later. It was now about 21:30-21:35 and I thinking I may as well fish a few more mins then pack up when the guy lands another cat the same size as before.  I joked how I was lucky to be there. At first I saw the white belly thinking it may have been a blue gill till the guy said it was a catfish and turned the body around for me to see. This time the cat swallowed the hook deeper in the throat area and I was not able to get the pliers in well enough to get it out. I ended up handing the pliers to the guy to feel it out to find the hook when the guy exclaimed 'fish! You have a fish' which I saw my line being tugged. As I grabbed the rod and tried 'setting the hook' on the fish the hook got lose from the fish and shot back at me while the fish splashed the surface getting away. Because it was dark and the guy was still trying to remove the hook he thought I still had the fish on the line to which I told him I lost it as I was trying to find the hook for safety reasons. Well at least I got a witness to that almost catch as the fish splashed and got away.

While walking out of the pond and talking with the guy about eating the fish here I mentioned it was a sewage run off point so I would be hesitant to eat the fish but it was a good spot to practice catch and release. Definately going to try again tomorrow somewhere else and NOT forget the anti mossie sauce. Heck I may buy a new mossie jacket as I borrowed a relative of mines and it wears like a relax/fitted shirt which I now see as not good as the mossies can still bite through unless you have a lot of slack on the arms. I ended up going to Wallys after to get some mini bobbers thinking I almost lost this one this time and wanted to be prepared. As I got out into the store under the bright light it was when I saw the mossie damage I took. Both arms looked like I had pimples all over it.   Thankfully as I am sitting here typing this and looking at my arms the type of mossies in the pond are not as potent as the ones in my backyard which swell and itch for a week while the ones I got bitten from seem to be fast acting mossie bites that swelled up quickly then died down with little itch. Perhaps the jacket had something to do with it not letting the mossie get a full needle in? I don't know. 

Well that is my fishing experience for the day. Short but interesting. Lets hear everyone elses fishing week experiences.

Oh are there catfish limits based on size? What about panfish limits based on size? Also are there limits on Licence Free week? I mean I should state the obiouvs that you do not take a truck load of fish out. That would be a total dink thing to do and also overfish the location.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jay,

Nice double catch. Oddly I was just thinking of the song 'just the two of us, we can make it if we try, just the two of us, you and I'  LOL. Nice a ninja turtle under the dock. I was watching YouTube videos recently I found a dispatch video for dressing a turtle up. One of the comments was something about how they now know what The Shredder will do to the turtles. LOL








> ojospinay05 2 weeks ago
> 
> i always﻿ wondered what would the Shredder do if he killed the Ninja Turtles....and then i see this...


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Pretty sure during free fishing week, the limits for keeping are based off of the conservation license limits. Very small limits.

However the panfish question you ask, yes there is a limit on size and amount. I believe 200 sunfish and only 10 or 20 over 8 inches.

I will link the ministry website, each location is different and the penalties for overfishing aka POACHING are huge and i believe they should be even larger fines and penalties.

We should all practice catch and release mostly to ensure our kids can enjoy the same experience we do.

EVERYONE SHOULD READ THE FOLLOWING AND BE AWARE IGNORANCE IS NO EXCUSE

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/business/letsfish/2columnsubpage/199168.html

Also available in mandarin I believe

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/stdprodconsume/groups/lr/@mnr/@letsfish/documents/document/239783.pdf


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

On a side note, Fished Scugog last night, tonnes of perch, sunfish and rockbass and a small large mouth.

Lost my transducer for my 6 month old fishfinder too...... 100 bucks well wasted lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

While you are checking out the fishing this week; I feel the need to plug a friend of mines business;

www.newagelures.ca

They pour their own baits. So, cheaper than the big stores, same quality, and cheaper!

They do custom orders too! So, if you have a lure you like, but can't find a colour you want, they can likely set you up with it!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Going to rice lake with a few friends tomorrow. Got a bunch of friends that wanted to try fishing, so what better time the on family fishing week


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Going to rice lake with a few friends tomorrow. Got a bunch of friends that wanted to try fishing, so what better time the on family fishing week


Well, you will likely see my friends on the lake! Ask for a sample! They normally have some with them!

Can't miss them. They fish with their company shirts on, and their boat has "new age lures" vinyl's on the sides.

Tell them JT Custom Acrylics sent you.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

J_T said:


> Well, you will likely see my friends on the lake! Ask for a sample! They normally have some with them!
> 
> Can't miss them. They fish with their company shirts on, and their boat has "new age lures" vinyl's on the sides.
> 
> Tell them JT Custom Acrylics sent you.


Sweet! 
I will keep a look out for them! 
I'll be on a pontoon full of asian guys lol!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Sweet!
> I will keep a look out for them!
> I'll be on a pontoon full of asian guys lol!


Just sent them a message.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, just got back from Lake Aquataine Park. Decided to give another watering hole a try that I have not been to. Was thinking would make it to the fishing day event but traffic and some things I needed to do caused me to miss it. Took about 1h30mins to get up there as HWY 401 was traffic'ed up with congestion and construction.

When I made it there I checked out the place by the wooden docks and the raised pier. Lots of people fishing and one guy was reeling in ~6" cats. When I got there the fishing derby was long over at 13:30 as the events that day where 10:00-13:00. As I was unpacking my kit a guy with his family had a frog dangling off his rod.  RIBBIT!! Poor Kermit. It is so hard to be green.  The guy was surprised as he never expected to catch a frog.

I spoke with him and he wasn't really prepared with hook release tools while I was talking with him so I offered to remove the hook for him but before then they wanted some photos and videos so I held the frog while his little kid was in awe. I took the hook out with by multitool pliers (always good to have a multitool on you!!!!) and the guy wanted to get some video of the frog on the ground and not touch the frog so I released it on the pier and o'l Kermit was leap frogging away about 12inch hops trying to get back into the wetlands.

There was one guy reeling in like 3-4 cats with a ground rig setup. It seemed the fish in the area preferred worms as many with worms got a lot of nibbles and almost caught something. The guy reeling in the cats was using corn tipped on the hook and some bread I think which he was throwing in the water as a lure in technique. I got a bunch of spinners, floats, and hooks at Canadian Tire as I wanted to try some rooster tail spinners after watching Dave Cantebury in his series 'On the Waters Edge' on his survival channel. I tried the rooster tail but didn't get anything in the reel ins. I did get some chasing action and minor nibbles on my orange long tail grub. It seemed lot of people I spoke to just got a rod and started fishing but didn't know how to remove the hook when they caught the fish. I ended up being a go to guy as I had the multitool. I lost a mini round float which later in the evening I managed to fish back out and retrieve it. Love it when you can retrieve lost items. Adds to the kit.  I so need a telescoping mini scooper that is like 3-4meters long so I can skim back some floats I see around. My line snapped once but thankfully no equipment damage that I noticed at first but will have to check more throughly later as something snagged to snap the 8lb test. I lost a new balsa long ball/pole type float but because I was helping out this chinese family and thier kids with giving them a small fish catch and some worms for thier young kid who was asking many questions about what to feed them and asked if I could give them a worm as what he was feeding them there were not eating. Gave the kid a worm and the kid later reported the fish ate the worm. 

I ended up speaking with a lot of new fishing people and also 2 guys who were seasoned fishing guys with a girl they brought as it was her fish time fishing. Those guys returned back to the place from when they were kids and the pond was built around then so they wanted to test the waters again.

Well back to the couple of seasoned fishing guys and the girl. Well after hearing them talk for a while instructing the girl on how to cast and watching what they say and the girl getting nibbles and the guys pulling in some pumpkinseeds I got a really bad double feed on the reel and it speggetti'ed up bad and one of the guys was wearing a Shimano hat so I asked for help. They were very friendly and helpful. Actually asking around if anyone wanted thier catch as it seemed they are catch and releasers. Well the Shimano hat guy was glad to help out and was using his teeth to break the line and untangle the setup. I lost IDK probably 25-50ft of line. I thanked them and we all went back to fishing. They were using yellow mashmellows as bait and while talking to them on and off and learning about thier past coming here we eventually got to a point of sharing bait as they did not have any worms. Learned some tips on the 'socking the worm on the hook' as I call it from the blue shirt guy to keep the nibblers from stealing the bait. Sure enough it worked. Actually I did this before last year but just did not remember at the time as I have done a bit of googling in the past looking for fishing methods and tips. It worked so fell I got 8 small fish about palm sized. When I lost the balsa float thankfully I was able to get it back with the hekp of the chinese family I helped out.

Nearing sundown a family who was new to fishing and caught nowing all day the father asked what I was using and I said worms. I asked what he was using as he was using artifical worms with no bobber. Well being one prepared and also having so many worms at home in the firidge I shared my worms with others that asked and were friendly. It was nice to see the tiny kids excited about catching a fish and also young kids like that family near the end who fished for a few hours not catching anything and seeing me pull out a few fish. After giving the guy the worms he started getting some bites and landed IIRC 2 small palm sized fish. that are bluegill looking like what most people were catching. One family to my right with thier tiny kid was happy to have some fish in a bucket. I asked what the guy was doing with his fish (IIRC the blue shirt seasoned fishing guy gave them a palm sized fish) and he replied he was going to stock a pond at home. Back to the chinese family with the young kid asking all the feeding questions for his fish, that kid alerted me and pointed out this large what looked like 1ft by 1.5ft 'orange tabby cat color' object about 10meters out from the wood docks where we were fishing and he said it was a fish. I wasn't sure at first if it was just some streak of light hitting the water as we were back on marsh plants and trees but sure enough that light orange looking thing swam by slowly.  Not sure if it was a giant goldfish but would nto surprise me as I have heard of goldfish in ponds and such by people releasing them into the waters.

Counting backwards now, I was there till 21:40ish before I decided to pack it up but why am I recalling this backwards now? Well I recall my biting and catching streak about 3 hours from that then when the two guys and the girl were still there and the blue shirt guy talking loudly that 'they are biting more now, it's thiere feeding time' to his friends. Sure enough the ~3 hour span I caught 8 fish.

Ended it all off with a little USGI canteen cup cooking for a quick snack before I left the place. All in all, a nice place to fish. Loved the people here. Very friendly, willing to talk, share tips, and help out if you are in trouble with your gear. Perhaps it was just my experience this perticular day and being licence-free. Way better then my experience with some people at Milne Dam last year who didn't want to help at all or give tips. Yah the 1h and 30min drive really sucked for me as I am not a fan of being in the driver seat of a tin can for more then an hour mostly but it was a positive experience.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Woot... I just got back from doing some fishing and trying to get more bites and experience fishing.

Oh man it was busy today at the Markville pond. When I was there no one was around and I scored 5 fish. I took pics. Will have to upload shortly later. I think I caught what seemed like a blue gill x 1, not sure perch/small mouth bass. After the people started showing up at around 18:00ish it got busy. I caught 2 more while everyone else was there.

This guy that was the first to come came with 2 fishing rods, buckets, net, and bait came ready. In the first 2mins he landed a double catch using a 2 hook setup. 



cont.


----------

